# Smiling Angel Needs Adoption located in Antwerp, OH



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

This smiling maltese furbaby needs a loving home near Antwerp, OH!! Anyone interested please link below!! I hope someone adopts him soon!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Antwerp, OH | Courtesy Post



*Courtesy Post
*

*Maltese/Shih Tzu Mix: An adoptable dog in Antwerp, OH *

Small • Young • Male 
  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...9-Courtesy-Post-Maltese-Dog-Antwerp-OH&src=sp  

3 years old, social, loves cats kids and other dogs, wants to be a lap dog, will always need professionally groomed so plan on grooming expenses, he also will not shed, sweet little dog, is house broke but you have to stay on him or he will have an accident. adoption fee $250 neutered and all vacs up to date, might take about 3 minutes for him to warm up to you but once he does, he wont leave your lap, There are NO exceptions to filling out an application. The link to access an application is located below. All of the dogs are altered, up to date on vaccinations, flea-free and on heartworm prevention. An approved application is required to adopt any of our dogs.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

He looks so happy even in though he doesn't have a forever home. Anyone who adopts him will be lucky to have him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

May I make a suggestion? Perhaps you could start just one thread daily for available rescues and just add each dog in a separate post? I use the "New Posts" feature when I log on and it's been really hard to navigate the forum today with so many separate rescue threads.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sooo sorry. I just want these dogs to get some attention and get adopted. When I posted the thread about the 3lb maltese boy, he received so much attention so I thought I do the same for these dogs. Sorry if I inconvienced you in any way. 

I have been trying to find a rescue for a SM member that just lost a dog and while I was doing my search, I just saw so many furbabies that need a loving forever home. I did a separate post because I wanted each of them to get individual attention but I definitely respect your suggestion so I will try to only post one thread per day at the most. Sorry again.



Ladysmom said:


> May I make a suggestion? Perhaps you could start just one thread daily for available rescues and just add each dog in a separate post? I use the "New Posts" feature when I log on and it's been really hard to navigate the forum today with so many separate rescue threads.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You are doing an amazing job finding these darlings! It's hard to believe there are so many needing homes.

Keep up the good work! I'll keep looking at them and telling myself that the three I have is all I can handle right now.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> You are doing an amazing job finding these darlings! It's hard to believe there are so many needing homes.
> 
> Keep up the good work! I'll keep looking at them and telling myself that the three I have is all I can handle right now.


Haha...you made me smile.  As I am looking at these ads, it makes me want to adopt all of them but I know realistically I can't handle more than the two that I currently have right now. Perhaps someone in SM can add more!


----------

